# Fletching Arrows for recurve



## buckrub10 (Mar 6, 2005)

What would be the best fletch for arrows for my recurve? Straight? Right,


----------



## ericthor (Sep 22, 2005)

*fletch*

rt/lft no matter i like a good twist .:tongue:


----------



## N.Y. Yankee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, whatever you do, I suggest you use full helical fletch. Buy right wing feathers for a R.W. clamp, or Left wing for L.W. clamp. That is the only thing that really matters. Although, If you shoot aluminum arrows with screw in tips, Right twist helical will make sure your tips stay screwed in. Otherwise, Its up to you.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

br10 -

I only use Left Wing feathers (because I only have a left wing jig).

It really doesn't matter, but I'll be odd man out here. I perfer as little spin as possible. All kidding aside, a slight offset is more than enough if your rig is tuned correctly. and your form is solid. Sure the more spin, the quicker an arrow will stabilize, but the faster it will slow down, and theoretcially, the noiser it can be in flight.

Viper1 out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

If you're only shooting at targets, a little offset will be fine. If you ever plan to shoot broadheads, go with helical fletching. It's important that your fletching completely overpowers the steering tendencies of a broadhead, and helical does that best.

Personally, I make all my arrows the same, with feathers fletched left helical. That way, with proper tuning and good broadhead selection, there's absolutely no difference between shooting my practice and hunting arrows.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -

I've shot Bear Razor heads (+/- bleeders), Tri-blade Bodkins and Hilbres (HH knock-offs), with 5" parabolics set to as little offset as my jig would allow, and haven't had a problem. The natural curvature of the feather imparts a spin by itself, no need to turn a hunting arrow into a flu-flu. Sure, if you're using a poorly designed BH, or have form problems, that's another case.

One of these days, I have to break down and get straight clamps.

BTW - Several problems could arise, from "over-flectching". Besides the obvious feather interference, exacerbated if strong helicals are used and if the arrows are being shot off the shelf; there's the possibility of masking a poorly tuned bow, if proper tuning wasn't done. Unfortuately, the latter can be a very real problem with people new to the game.

A 5" std height parabolic, with mild to moderate offset, should be enough to stabilize any well designed BH, IMHO.

Viper1 out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Viper,

If it works for you, that's fine. I'm not sure who said anything about turning a hunting arrow into a flu-flu. Seems a bit of a stretch from recommending helical fletching though. I think you're making much more out of my post that what's actually there.

Maybe one of these days I'll find a deer that'll let me assume proper, perfect form before I send a broadhead through its lungs. They can be so uncooperative that way.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -



> Maybe one of these days I'll find a deer that'll let me assume proper, perfect form before I send a broadhead through its lungs. They can be so uncooperative that way.


I try to assume you know what you're doing. But this is where we differ. When I was hunting, If the deer didn't let me "get into proper form", I didn't take the shot. You see, I didn't need the deer that badly. Wait long enough, and the right shot does present itself, and if it didn't, well there's always next time. Maybe I didn't take as many deer as you, but I never took a shot I wasn't totally comfortable with. And honestly, I never quite understood the notion of "being ready for the unexpected shot", because by definition, it's unexpected, and will be from the one position, you didn't practice.

You're probably right, I don't get it ... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Viper,

Perhaps you could stick to the topic at hand and leave your latest incorrect personal insinuations about me out of the discussion? Please feel free to use my email for whatever subtle insults you feel compelled to hurt. Thank you.


----------



## Steve T (Nov 3, 2005)

*Expect the Unexpected*



> And honestly, I never quite understood the notion of "being ready for the unexpected shot", because by definition, it's unexpected, and will be from the one position, you didn't practice.


Viper1,
If I could take a shot at this, no pun intended. As a little league baseball player I was taught to always try to think of what will I do "if" the ball comes to me on this next pitch. Play out the scenerio in preparation. As hunters we should do the same once in a given stand or hunting situation. The possibilities in hunting are way more than a ball hit into a set baseball game. So regardless of the number of scenerios a hunter can imagine the deer will always find a way to throw a wrench into the plan. It may be by coming from an unplanned direction or bringing 10 wide eyed does with him.

Maybe "being ready for the unexpected shot" is not the best way to express the saying. A hunter knows he will never be able to plan for every possibility so he just knows he should be prepared for a few surprises...that's just hunting. I guess it's kinda like Jumbo Shrimp, it ain't so, but I just ate one. 

At this point I agree with you. You shouldn't take a shot that you haven't practiced, but having to take a shot that you know you can make but didn't plan to is different. Now how well you gather your thoughts and execute what you know how to do is a different story again. Repetitive practice is the key to performing under pressure. IMO.

Regarding the fletching for Buckrub, I shoot left wing with a moderate twist. The reason I shoot left wing is for the same reason as Viper1...it's my only choice for now, and it works for me. I have read just like most of you, it doesn't matter LW or RW. I'm geared to hunting so I believe that all the stability I can get is in my favor, and I am not as worried about loss of speed as I'm going to be 20 yards or less in most situations. I have tuned my equipment and am not relying on my fletching to correct tuning problems. I am hoping for a little help when I get caught off guard and don't get my part perfect though.

Respectfully,


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -

I meant no insult, simply, that if I couldn't get into a position that would allow satisfactory shooting form for the shot, I let it go. I honestly don't understand why some bowhunters believe it's necessary to take shots from unorthodox positions.

That being said, my point was that I've never had a problem stabilizing the broadheads I mentioned with the fletching configurations stated. I also believe, that it's possible for excesively large fletching or severe helicals to do more harm than good. Obviously, what's "excessively large" or "severe", is open to interpretion.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

J -

I meant no insult, simply, that if I couldn't get into a position that would allow satisfactory shooting form for the shot, I let it go. I honestly don't understand why some bowhunters believe it's necessary to take shots from unorthodox positions.

That being said, my point was that I've never had a problem stabilizing the broadheads I mentioned with the fletching configurations stated. I also believe, that it's possible for excesively large fletching or severe helicals to do more harm than good. Obviously, what's "excessively large" or "severe", is open to interpretion.

Steve -

I understand your analogy, but it's not a 1:1 match. In Little League, if the kid didn't "go for it", it could be a BIG problem for him, his team, and the subsequent interactions between the two. Also, there really no down side for "going for it". Hunting is a little different, I have a lot more respect for a guy who doesn't take the shot because it "just didn't feel right", than the guy who just "goes for it", whether he gets lucky or not. I trained to take shots from unorthodox positions for archery demonstrations, "trick" shooting, (when I was younger), but when I was hunting, if the deer didn't want to cooperate, I didn't want to have anything to do with him .

Viper1 out.


----------



## Steve T (Nov 3, 2005)

*The Bottom Line*

Viper1,
The bottom line is I have to agree with you. There are ethical shots and unethical shots. The line is not the same for everybody. I don't take shots that I hope to make, but this doesn't mean I will never make a bad shot on a deer. If it were that methodical it wouldn't be hunting.


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

*Steve and Viper...*

Ditto...

Dwayne


----------



## ejoe2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Jeez jason.....you even make a simple thread about fletching into one of your many internet arguements? Get a life already! 

I shoot zwicky eskimo heads myself. Feathers off the shelf , a 65 lb black widow long bow.
I have always shot with a straight fletch, and have no arrow flight problems at all. Simpler the better works!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

My apologies to the folks on this forum, but you'lll have to excuse this person. I seem to have picked up a cyber-stalker somewhere. Hopefully it'll get bored and go away soon.


----------



## buckrub10 (Mar 6, 2005)

thanks for all the info. may all your arrows shoot straight:


----------

